# "The man with more memory in the world" the great Italian clown Gianni Golfera



## Koala (May 15, 2011)

Hello everybody;
In Italy we have a problem with a character who claims to be "The man with more memory to the world" ...
I would like to show a video and would like very much if you could send me a reply message with your thoughts at [email protected]...

I made a video to unmask him, of course in Italian, but someone who continues to write in comments if it is impossible for me, what happens in this video, it is not true for everyone ... I'm tired to continue to convince people, so I wish all of you become aware of this phenomenon and write me your impressions ...
Please, who wants to write, put your name, address and country of origin in the mail ...

Thank you very much

Simone Ciancotti

The begining is at 1:40 and the end is at 3:34
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6qw8x9Na9c


----------



## Rpotts (May 15, 2011)

Idk what you are asking but yes he is faking the solve. He's peeking under the blindfold.


----------



## Godmil (May 15, 2011)

Agh! I hate it when people cheat at blind. He even makes it obvious for cubers to spot by showing us its the beginners method. I feel your frustration Koala.


----------



## tozies24 (May 15, 2011)

he is certainly peeking, you can tell since he is holding the cube by his stomach and the blindfold is not snug to his face. also the beginners method gives it away.

I don't see the point of putting the cube behind his back though, the people seemed so amazed by it but if he was already blindfolded why would it matter?


----------



## joey (May 15, 2011)

But he did it behind his back while blindfolded!!


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 15, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> he is certainly peeking, you can tell since he is holding the cube by his stomach and the blindfold is not snug to his face. also the beginners method gives it away.
> 
> I don't see the point of putting the cube behind his back though, the people seemed so amazed by it but if he was already blindfolded why would it matter?


Yeah I was thinking the same thing... besides the obvious cheating, it would seem weird to me that he would have to stop solving behind his back multiple times and turn around and pause before continuing...


----------



## Rpotts (May 15, 2011)

yea actually got them with peek under blindfold, put it behind his back, solve one middle layer edge beginner's style, then show it off. What a douche.


----------



## RTh (May 16, 2011)

Well, someone with ''savant'' memory could do something like that. Just memorize the cube instantly and then make a mental map and solve.

For us humans that's quite hard.


----------



## BillyRain (May 16, 2011)

Come onn man, anyone can put the cube behind their back and perform a memorised algorithm and then bring it back and peek under the blindfold. Fake if ever I saw it.


----------



## joey (May 16, 2011)

RTh said:


> Well, someone with ''savant'' memory could do something like that. Just memorize the cube instantly and then make a mental map and solve.
> 
> For us humans that's quite hard.


 
I actually don't think they could. They'd still have to train for it is my guess.


----------



## Stefan (May 16, 2011)

RTh said:


> Well, someone with ''savant'' memory could do something like that. Just memorize the cube instantly and then make a mental map and solve.


 
And your evidence is ... ?


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2011)

Guy is a charlatan.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 17, 2011)

For public reference, here's my original reply to Simone when he asked me about this, lightly edited:

------------------

When he is solving from 2:30 to 3:01, he is pretty clearly peeking under the blindfold. If he were really good enough to do LBL blindfolded, he would be able to do it with a better method. The video doesn't even try to hide the fact that he looks at the cube repeatedly, at an angle where it is easy to peek under the blindfold (though it does trim the solve to 30s by skipping parts of it, which most such presentations have to do).

He might be reasonably legitimate, but I think he just has a mediocre memory method to sell. It is easier to market something by being sensationalist, and most people can easily be fooled by Rubik's Cube examples like this... and in fact most cubers might not find it clear just looking at it.

Anyhow, I see his demonstration not as an example of memory, but as an example of dishonesty. That doesn't suggest anything good about the rest of his intentions.

»Lucas Garron


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2011)

Using the beginner method (as far as I saw)? Erm, I feel a bit suspicious about it... In fact I strongly doubt he's really doing BLD.


----------



## Shack (May 17, 2011)

omg this is Guimond all over again... -.-'


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

Shack said:


> omg this is Guimond all over again... -.-'


 
Don't insult Gaetan like that, he showed way more skill than this dude.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Don't insult Gaetan like that, he showed way more skill than this dude.


 
Waiting for Gaetan to post a new video...


----------



## Micael (May 17, 2011)

Shack said:


> omg this is Guimond all over again... -.-'


 
Looks like you missed something. Guimond did it behind his back for real and maybe before you was not born.


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2011)

Micael said:


> Guimond did it behind his back for real and maybe before you was not born.


 
No he did not.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 17, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> No he did not.



The home vidoe was pretty fishy indeed but the TV footage looks better.
Although there we miss a lot of footage so we'll never be sure.


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The home vidoe was pretty fishy indeed but the TV footage looks better.
> Although there we miss a lot of footage so we'll never be sure.



If you can really do it on TV, I'm sure you can really do it at home as well, and produce a proper home video. You kinda have more chances at home. IIRC, I heard that in one instance he used a prepared scramble and in another he had 30 minutes or so to plan the solve beforehand. Though yeah, I guess we'll really never know for sure, and I don't actually care. But in any case, I think his behind-the-back solves were way better than using a non-bld beginner method while peeking.


----------

